# Wild Types



## JLynn (May 26, 2014)

I was just wondering- can wild types enter shows as well? I assume they would be judged in a seperate category. If so, what are the standards for them?

Thanks,
JLynn


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't show personally, but you can show wild betta species because I've seen them have classes in shows here, and had a few of the fish I've bred entered in them. 

I don't believe at present there is much of a standard for wilds. Perhaps size. I imagine if a standard was created for wilds, it could not be too restrictive, as there can be a lot of difference in appearance between fish from the same species but of different localities.


----------

